# Bring your C5 to a halt with StopTech Brakes, from AWE Tuning.



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

AWE Tuning brings the power that our customers demand on a daily basis, but eventually… you’ll need to stop. StopTech’s Big Brake Kits are here to help. StopTech Big Brake Kits are designed to maintain braking bias settings in order to keep your car stable during rapid deceleration. Check out the StopTech kit for your Audi, here. 










Caliper colors and rotor sizes vary by kit. Contact a StopTech specialist to learn more at [email protected], 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670, or by PM.


----------

